# The smiley box is evil.



## Vshanell (Mar 13, 2009)

Does the smiliey box give you guys problems?  It could be just my computer but whenever I open it to use one the whole website freezes and sometimes my whole computer goes haywire.

I've resorted to using smiley's from other sites but that's a pain.


----------



## clever (Mar 13, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Does the smiliey box give you guys problems? It could be just my computer but whenever I open it to use one the whole website freezes and sometimes my whole computer goes haywire.
> 
> I've resorted to using smiley's from other sites but that's a pain.


I thought it was just me.If I'm not using Internet explorer it starts acting crazy.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 13, 2009)

My computer does the same thing it locks up or its starts running real slow.


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok, I thought it was just me, lol.  I've been having this problem for a long time....probably back when the site upgraded or whatever it was they did.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 13, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Does the smiliey box give you guys problems? It could be just my computer but whenever I open it to use one the whole website freezes and sometimes my whole computer goes haywire.
> 
> I've resorted to using smiley's from other sites but that's a pain.


 
I'm not alone!  It would take forever to load up and when it did and I clicked before all the images were up...it would shuffle up and down and bleep like crazy.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine works fine and I use google chrome.


----------



## half.cadence (Mar 13, 2009)

No; mine works just fine..the box loads quickly and no freezing/lagging. Im using Firefox


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine does the same thing. I'm obligated to use only the ones that show up without having to open the box because my computer totally freezes to where I have to reboot sometimes. But it only happens at work. It's works fine on my computer at home.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 13, 2009)

OK well now I know its not just my computer.  It takes forever to load up.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 13, 2009)

I have no problems with it, though sometimes it takes a few seconds to load, it doesn't crash, beep or anything like that. I use Firefox.


----------



## sky_blu (Mar 13, 2009)

My computer doesn't freezes or anything but it takes awhile to load.


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 13, 2009)

Mines use to do that and what I started doing was expanding the box before it loaded up completely and it worked.  Now I have no problem with it.

However I am having a problem with staying signed in.  After I loaded the yahoo toolbar my sign in will logoff after being idle for 10 minutes.  If you can help a sista out!!!!  I uninstalled the yahoo toolbar and checked all my setting against another pc where my sign in stays connected and everything matched yet my laptop sign sign out after 10 idle minutes.  Help!


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 14, 2009)

I have the same problem, my computer freezes everytime...I have resorted to memorizing the codes for the smileys I like the most instead of opening up the page to the smileys. erplexed


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Mar 15, 2009)

I always seem to find something new there....


----------



## MCMLXXII (Mar 15, 2009)

Ugh, this happens to me too and it's so annoying.  Maybe I'll try Mozilla; I'm currently using IE7.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 15, 2009)

where is the smilies box:attention:  i found it!  after all of these years!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2009)

just testing something


----------



## *KP* (Apr 3, 2009)

I am impatient so I have memorised the codes of my faves


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 3, 2009)

This started happening a lot. entire messages would be lost and I'd have to start over. Really annoying... Now I just use the smilies on the right.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Apr 3, 2009)

I rarely use the smiley feature because it does act weird.  My computer doesn't freeze, but it takes a while to load, and then my smiley might end up in the very front of my post, which is where I don't want it.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought about this after i posted, my computer dosen't actually freeze...just lhcf and i have to shut it down and start over.  I've lost many a post because of it. Most of the time i'm scared to open it.


----------

